# 8800GTS & ATiTool 0.26+



## Zenoth (May 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I've tried ATiTool 0.26 and 0.27 Beta 1, but I think I got a problem, or perhaps it's something normal ? So I'm here to ask, to make sure.

So, If I try to set my modified clocks only for "3D Performance", then what happens next is that the newly set frequency for the Memory will also automatically apply for 2D and Lower 3D, is that to be expected ? So, more precisely, for example, the default clocks for Core and Memory are 513Mhz / 792Mhz. That's cool. But if I change the clocks with the sliders (or manually, doesn't matter) on "3D Performance", so that it applies only when I play a game, right ? Well, now let's say I set Core and Memory clocks under 3D Performance to 575Mhz / 875Mhz (pure example), then the Core frequency for 2D and Lower 3D remains at 513Mhz, *but* the Memory frequency moves to 875Mhz, even though I never touched those sliders, I only want 3D Performance frequencies to be changed.

It does that in both versions I tried as mentioned above.


----------

